# Joe Segler...



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Had never been in Joe's shop until this past Saturday. Truely top notch work. 

Thought I'd share a couple pics I took with the camera phone. Very nice work.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I stopped in there over the summer. I was truly amazed by his work. I talked to him for awhile he is a good guy and I highly recommend anyone looking for a top notch taxidermist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

I Love those Cans


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes ! I love the cans as well.......*Sweeeeeet !*


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

I had Joe mount a deer for me back In 2004. He Is the best ive seen. His shop has moved


----------



## AADuckHunter (Oct 30, 2006)

Joe's new shop is on the corner of Ford and Napier in Canton. 

He does some amazing mounts as show by the photos. His shop is full of his work - best I've seen. He's doing my deer and wigeon right now.

He will also be attending our DU banquet in Dexter on May 14 with some of his work.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

have had Joe do several fish, back to the days when he worked out of Sportmans at the corner of Ford and Canton Center!!! All Excellent!!!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I snapped some photos also when I was there with Caddis. Joe is pretty accomplished taxidermist. Won the worlds in 2001 for the recreation of a Labordor Duck, 2nd place in worlds in 2001 for watefowl with Stellar Eiders, Won the worlds in 2003 for waterfowl with his Canvasbacks. His birds are second to none. I can't wait to see my birds once they are done. Here's a few more photos of Joe's birds.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

that surf scoter is awesome.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

love the mounts
something like that would look great in my house...hmmmm
time to start saving


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

norton shores killer said:


> love the mounts
> something like that would look great in my house...hmmmm
> time to start saving


After getting my invoice, your not kidding about saving. Time to start learning how to pour acrylic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

What is his contact info? prices?


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

He is more Expensive. But when I look at my deer mount from him next to the other ones Ive had mounted by others, there is no question that his quality/work is truly Awesome! His number is 734-523-6767


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

TwodogsNate said:


> He is more Expensive. But when I look at my deer mount from him next to the other ones Ive had mounted by others, there is no question that his quality/work is truly Awesome! His number is 734-523-6767


the 523 number gets to his cell, when he moved he didnt want to lose that number since he had been there so long, but his shop number is:

(734) 487-6767

I love Joe, we have been friends for 20+ years and he was a great help when I had my own taxidermy studio. I was an accomplished taxidermist myself --but no longer. I am quite picky about taxidermy work and He has a deer for me right now! He is the only one I would let mount anything for me!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

sport72186 said:


> What is his contact info? prices?


Here's the deal with Segler and his prices,,,,, it doesn't matter. Once Caddis gets his mounts back, he'll attest to this as well. I've been tauting Segler for a LONG time, I've been taking stuff to him since he opened, in like 90' or 91'. The only thing I ever asked him the price on, was the first deer I ever took in there. From there on out,, it didn't matter. The work is that good. 

Those pic's that those guys posted are great but,, they don't really do those mounts justice until you see them in person. They are flat out amazing. :SHOCKED:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

T.J. said:


> that surf scoter is awesome.


Thats the one that stuck out to me too. That thing looks alive.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you have any background on this? It has very similar anatomy to a Stellar's Eider, I wonder if they are from the same genus.
would make sense, both are highly specialized in feeding and range, and both have(had) small populations.

Did he create the skin, or did he get one from a museum?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

waxico said:


> Do you have any background on this? It has very similar anatomy to a Stellar's Eider, I wonder if they are from the same genus.
> would make sense, both are highly specialized in feeding and range, and both have(had) small populations.
> 
> Did he create the skin, or did he get one from a museum?


I don't know about this particular bird but,, what I do know is, he uses some pen raised birds.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Those pic's that those guys posted are great but,, they don't really do those mounts justice until you see them in person. They are flat out amazing. :SHOCKED:



They are amazing on my monitor...Every time I look at them I want to put a load of 4's through my screen. I can't imagine what they look like in person.:lol:


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

He is just down the street from where I work and I go check out his stuff on lunch break once in a while. 
I can't believe you guys missed my favorite mount. The one of the bird that appears to be half wood duck and half teal. Is it still there? When I first saw that mount I was sooo jelous, but then he told me it was a pen raised bird........:lol::lol:


----------

